# Winnet.exe <-was das? frisst resourcen!



## Suchfunktion (13. April 2003)

Hi leute, mein PC war in letzter zeit immer so larmarschig und da wollte ich mal der Sache auf den grund gehen... kaum schau ich in mein schönes Taskmenü, sehe ich, dass die datei WINNET.EXE fast 99% des cpu's beansprucht... ich beende immer den Prozess, und mein PC wird wieder schneller... wozu dient die Datei, und wie kann man es gleich ganz löschen? Also damit es nich wieder kommt?!

Habe übrigens WinXP!

Naja, ich hoffe, ihr wisst was ich meine...
bis denne

P.S.:
Der leerlaufprozess frist auch ordentlich was weg, nachdem ich WINNET.EXE gekillt habe... kann man das irgendwie abschalten, bzw. drosseln? Mein PC bremst immer voll ab durch den scheiss 
Bitte, bitte helft mir!
'tschüss


----------



## wackelpudding (13. April 2003)

der leerlaufprozess sollte immer einen recht hohen wert haben, denn so kannst du sehen, dass dein system nicht sehr ausgelastet ist – kurz es ist die bezeichnung für die freien ressourcen.

ansonsten guck’ mal hier, _winnet.exe_ scheint spy-ware zu sein.


----------



## goela (13. April 2003)

Ich würde Dir empfehlen ADAWARE von Lavasoft zu installieren. Lass dieses Programm von Zeit zu Zeit laufen, dann wirst Du Deine Spyware und Spycookies los.

Das Programm ist FREEWARE und Du findest unter: http://www.lavasoftusa.com/


----------



## Suchfunktion (13. April 2003)

*adaware <-lol*

Hi, danke für die antworten, allerdings muss ich eines ja sagen:
Adaware telefoniert selber nach hause, also bringt's mir net viel... Momentan erkennt es kaum eine firewall, aber Norten firewall 2004 hats mir verraten (Alle macht den Beta-Testern *g*)

Naja, ich werd mal schaun, wie ich die ******** los werde 
ciao

EDIT:
Danke, is endlich weg... hab's per hand in dem HKEY-Ding gemacht... habs auch so per msconfig versucht, aber es war danach immernoch da... die andere art hat aber funktioniert!
Danke!
'tschüss


----------



## Drip (10. November 2003)

Suchfunktion

wäre nett wenn du mir eine kleine beschreibung geben könntest wie ich das winnet.exe wegbekomme  das file leider auch aufm rechen 

mfg 
Drip


----------



## wackelpudding (10. November 2003)

[Strg]+[Alt]+[Entf] [oder Task-Manager aufrufen] | winnet.exe markieren | Prozess beenden.

Start | Suchen | winnet.exe suchen lassen [auch in Systemordner und versteckten Dateien] | Datei löschen.

Sollte so zumindest helfen, mit Ad-aware aber komfortabler zu lösen sein. Dass es "nach Hause telefoniert" ist richtig, da es ja irgendwo die aktuelle Referenzdatei herbekommen muss.


----------

